# fuck i wanna be sick



## Amnesia (Oct 28, 2022)

I went over to a girls apt, and her two roomates were there and all three were on bumble comparing their matches and to hear unfiltered women talk amongst themselves. Like the little stuff the ywere nitpicking men over omfg

and then talking about matching the same guy OMGGG YEA HE'S SO HOT LET'S BOTH INVITE HIM OVER, DO U THINK HE WILL COME? WHAT IF WE BOTH SNAP HIM SEXY PICS

They go to theor room to do it, then drama starts because he only responded to one of the girls and the other was like trying to grab her friends phone to see what he said cause he stopped talking to her. Literally fighting over Chad

And then talking sex, about how one guy was ghosted bc he nutted after 10 seconds

Another guy was ghosted bc he was too big and it hurt

They said guys regularly height fish claim 6'3'' and show up 5'9''

One girl said she got hatfished, the guy took his hat off as the LAST PIECE OF CLOTHING before fucking, she saw his bald head, but was already naked so she said fuck it and slept with him. But ghosted him after

There was a lot more but I got drunk cause I couldn't stand listening to all their girl talk but one thing they also said that they normally wouldnt invite a guy over first but this one guy was so hot that "the rules didnt apply" and "if he kills us well whatever"


Below is a pic of their door with a pencil mark marking 6' height because they say so many guys height fish on apps they make guys stand next to it. (I passed)











These girls were all under 21 and were saying their body count. One was 40 the other said 25 and the girl I was with refused to answer while uncomfortably looking at me so I can only guess. I was drunk and pissed and didnt give a shit about optics so I told them my real body count (250) thinking they were gunna be grossed out but didn't seem surprised

Also all 3 of them had dads that walked on on their mom/family before they were 15 yrs old.


All 3 of them started making fun of uncut dicks too, saying they look weird and one girl said she wouldnt suck a uncut dick. So yeah theres that, vapid whores making fun of guys who havent been mutilated .



EDIT: I will add anything else I remember, but it was absolutely a shitty night. Also one of the girls had a stack of money on her desk and I jokingly said "nice money u made from stripping" and she shoots a look at her roomate like "did u hear what he said" and she tells them what I did and they all start laughing cause she literally is a stripper and that money was from stripping. This girl is 19


----------



## forevergymcelling (Oct 28, 2022)

Fucking brutal tbh. 99% of western girls are worthless whores 

Though this has happened to me once



> and then talking about matching the same guy OMGGG YEA HE'S SO HOT LET'S BOTH INVITE HIM OVER, DO U THINK HE WILL COME? WHAT IF WE BOTH SNAP HIM SEXY PICS



The girls made a group chat and named it threesome before both sending nudes


----------



## user030605 (Oct 28, 2022)

seems like u can barely tolerate being around women. Just use an escort at that point


----------



## Guerrilla (Oct 28, 2022)

thz for rope fuel


----------



## forevergymcelling (Oct 28, 2022)

Also what did those girls look like?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 28, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Also what did those girls look like?



all white girls, one blonde two brunette blue eyes on two brown on one. They all looked like strippers, thin with decent tits. But not trashy, they looked liek any cute/hot white girl u would see on a college campus 

ALL of them had big dogs, german shepherd and a lab mix and another dane mix DOG THEORY


----------



## fucclife (Oct 28, 2022)

you passed the height test? they didnt notice you had lifts on?


----------



## krisal (Oct 28, 2022)

future wives of users here


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 28, 2022)

fucclife said:


> you passed the height test? they didnt notice you had lifts on?


i caught one of them glance at my shoes and thought she might but then she had me stand next to the mark and told me I passed


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Oct 28, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> 99% of western girls are worthless whores


The Jews want you to think so. Don't give up so easily m8. Unironically there's plenty of fish in the sea.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I went over to a girls apt, and her two roomates were there and all three were on bumble comparing their matches and to hear unfiltered women talk amongst themselves. Like the little stuff the ywere nitpicking men over omfg
> 
> and then talking about matching the same guy OMGGG YEA HE'S SO HOT LET'S BOTH INVITE HIM OVER, DO U THINK HE WILL COME? WHAT IF WE BOTH SNAP HIM SEXY PICS
> 
> ...


"Another guy was ghosted bc he was too big and it hurt"




dickcopers on suicidewatch


----------



## Kamui (Oct 28, 2022)

Degenerates, fucking disgusting, idk how any man can legit take young modern foids serious


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 28, 2022)

krisal said:


> future wives of users here


one of them is applying to be a cop lmfao


----------



## fucclife (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> i caught one of them glance at my shoes and thought she might but then she had me stand next to the mark and told me I passed


she probably knew but would be awkward to call u out. she was letting u cope


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> all white girls, one blonde two brunette blue eyes on two brown on one. They all looked like strippers, thin with decent tits. But not trashy, they looked liek any cute/hot white girl u would see on a college campus
> 
> ALL of them had big dogs, german shepherd and a lab mix and another dane mix DOG THEORY


did you cuddle with the dogs
?


----------



## the BULL (Oct 28, 2022)

Those are your female equivalent though


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 28, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> did you cuddle with the dogs
> ?


all three were male dogs, and yeah I hung out with them cause they were cool


----------



## the BULL (Oct 28, 2022)

Kamui said:


> Degenerates, fucking disgusting, idk how any man can legit take young modern foids serious


Because not many men go out with hoes from bumble, they prefer real girls


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 28, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> "Another guy was ghosted bc he was too big and it hurt"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i chuckled on my head when I heard that one, thinking about how I am going to post this later on .org and they will claim cope


----------



## newperson (Oct 28, 2022)

how did they respond to ur looks?
why didnt it escalate to a 4some?

the 6ft test is so brutal


----------



## krisal (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> one of them is applying to be a cop lmfao


Did the other roommates try to flirt/sleep with you?


----------



## n0𝖗𝖙𝖍 (Oct 28, 2022)

one man’s cumrag another man’s future wife


----------



## RichardSpencel (Oct 28, 2022)

Tales from the guy who didn’t hit the 6ft mark on the door and got kicked out


----------



## dakchuh (Oct 28, 2022)

n0rth said:


> one man’s cumrag another man’s future wife


ropefuel tbh


----------



## the BULL (Oct 28, 2022)

n0rth said:


> one man’s cumrag another man’s future wife


They are no one's future wifes. Those hoes Will stay on bumble till they're 60 yo


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Oct 28, 2022)

Normie


----------



## krisal (Oct 28, 2022)

the BULL said:


> They are no one's future wifes. Those hoes Will stay on bumble till they're 60 yo


Jfl even if they descend a betabuxx pajeet would marry them


----------



## John124 (Oct 28, 2022)

It's over


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> i caught one of them glance at my shoes and thought she might but then she had me stand next to the mark and told me I passed


what would you do if they told you to measure in socks?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 28, 2022)

krisal said:


> Did the other roommates try to flirt/sleep with you?


one started flirting a bit after she had a few drinks, caugght her looking and smiling at me, she was the one with 40 body count. She touched my arm once in a convo.



newperson said:


> how did they respond to ur looks?
> why didnt it escalate to a 4some?
> 
> the 6ft test is so brutal



When I had first gotten there and they asked each other if anyone else matched with me too offf bumble and one of them looked at me and said "I woulda remembered matching with him, he's way out of my league" but that was the only comment they ever made about my looks other than they liked my "long" hair more in person than my shorter fringe style in my bumble pics


i styled my hair like the drawing in this op









so beautiful


maesthetically beautiful so close to ideal, maybe slightly lighter hair color and blue eyes of course




looksmax.org


----------



## the BULL (Oct 28, 2022)

krisal said:


> Jfl even if they descend a betabuxx pajeet would marry them


Why would they when they can keep getting ONS from bumble 
Y'all are fucking braindead. Blackpill consumed your brain and you repeat your mantras without even thinking


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 28, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> what would you do if they told you to measure in socks?


i thought it was a real possibility and at first when they asked me to stand next to the door I was like "im good" and chuckled and then they were serious about me doing it, was PRAYING they didnt ask me to take my shoes off, woulda just jokingly told them fuck u and try to change the topic


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 28, 2022)

10 years from now they are going to be in a relationship with a normie, and he would know nothing abt these. Poor timothy


----------



## the BULL (Oct 28, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> 10 years from now they are going to be in a relationship with a normie, and he would know nothing abt these. Poor timothy


They won't. Hoes on bumble Will stay there for the next 40 Years.


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Oct 28, 2022)

Blackpill education.


----------



## dakchuh (Oct 28, 2022)

the BULL said:


> They won't. Hoes on bumble Will stay there for the next 40 Years.


cope. women have infinite smv


----------



## Prettyboy (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> i thought it was a real possibility and at first when they asked me to stand next to the door I was like "im good" and chuckled and then they were serious about me doing it, was PRAYING they didnt ask me to take my shoes off, woulda just jokingly told them fuck u and try to change the topic


Were you their jester for the night? It sounds like so

I can hardly fathom how privileged and entitled girls in the west are


----------



## the BULL (Oct 28, 2022)

dakchuh said:


> cope. women have infinite smv


That's coherent with my point you 0 attention span mistake of the nature


----------



## the BULL (Oct 28, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Were you their jester for the night? It sounds like so
> 
> I can hardly fathom how privileged and entitled girls in the west are


Very simple since you're 90 iq so majority of thoughts are out of reach for you


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 28, 2022)

.One said she ghosted a guy after he buzz cut his hair and it looked bad (he buzzed it for the military not cause he was balding)

One said she ghosted a guy because he acted like a virgin and was uncomfortable the entire date and then awkwardly tried to finger her and she had to pull away cause it was so weird

there was a lot of virgin shaming in general

Also they talked about military guys being hot heads / crazy but thenn saying they're hot too


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## tyronelite (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> These girls were all under 21 and were saying their body count. One was 40 the other said 25 and the girl I was with refused to answer while uncomfortably looking at me so I can only guess


@whiteissuperior


----------



## AutisticGymcel (Oct 28, 2022)

It’s truly sad what’s happened to western women. The Jews are out of control.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 28, 2022)

AutisticGymcel said:


> It’s truly sad what’s happened to western women. The Jews are out of control.


one of these girls was jewish, i didnt know until she said but then i saw it. she was raised jewish heavily and had a bat mitzvah too. shes the one who started the hate on uncut guys. but i didnt suspect she was jewish cause she was raised a country girl and jews usually are city dwellers


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 28, 2022)

Did you ask them about Pashtun moggers?


----------



## n0𝖗𝖙𝖍 (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> one started flirting a bit after she had a few drinks, caugght her looking and smiling at me, she was the one with 40 body count. She touched my arm once in a convo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pic of ur new hair?


----------



## Deleted member 21340 (Oct 28, 2022)

Unironically these are your *average *western women and its only getting worse with each generation
The shit I overhear in class is identical to this, 18 year old middle-upper class white zoomer girls bragging about getting fucked raw by separate guys each week, discussing how good they are at giving head, saying that they'd rather kill themselves than sleep with average - below average guys
And the worst part is that theyre so blissfully unaware that they'll openly blurt this stuff out in public, literally no shame at all


----------



## rand anon (Oct 28, 2022)

LiteralCaucasian said:


> The Jews want you to think so. Don't give up so easily m8. Unironically there's plenty of fish in the sea.


Jfl gigacope, the joos literally made the situation what it is, it’s ovER


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 28, 2022)

hamburger said:


> Unironically these are your *average *western women and its only getting worse with each generation
> The shit I overhear in class is identical to this, 18 year old middle-upper class white zoomer girls bragging about fucked raw by separate guys each week, discussing how good they are at giving head, saying that they'd rather kill themselves than sleep with average - below average guys
> And the worst part is that theyre so blissfully unaware that they'll openly blurt this stuff out in public, literally no shame at all



yea what got to me was ho casual they were talking about it in front of me, a total stranger, in such a shameless manner

they all have had threesomes too, one lost her virginity at 12

they all looked older than their age. Or maybe I've completely lost perspective. The more 18/19 year old girls I hang around the less young they appear to me. Yet young guys look a lot more youthful and healthy on average than the girls imo


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Oct 28, 2022)

rand anon said:


> Jfl gigacope, the joos literally made the situation what it is, it’s ovER


You're an Indian. You subhumans support Israel the most. I almost feel bad for you.


----------



## heightface (Oct 28, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Did you ask them about Pashtun moggers?
> View attachment 1925912
> 
> View attachment 1925913


Top guy is indo aryan but his vedid blood is low. He’s a northern paki


----------



## AutisticGymcel (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> one of these girls was jewish, i didnt know until she said but then i saw it. she was raised jewish heavily and had a bat mitzvah too. shes the one who started the hate on uncut guys. but i didnt suspect she was jewish cause she was raised a country girl and jews usually are city dwellers


The Jews can’t even control their own women. It’s over.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 28, 2022)

heightface said:


> Top guy is indo aryan but his vedid blood is low. He’s a northern paki


what?

Both dudes are Afghans. Apparently this type is more common in the mountains


----------



## Aypo129 (Oct 28, 2022)

Tales from botched surgery racist artificial intelligence of .org


----------



## Artiste (Oct 28, 2022)

How old did you say you were to them? How old are you on bumble?


----------



## currylightskin (Oct 28, 2022)

😹😹😹🤙🤙🤙🤙 yakhiiiii


----------



## heightface (Oct 28, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> what?
> 
> Both dudes are Afghans. Apparently this type is more common in the mountains


Different ethnic groups. It doesn’t matter at all but ones indo aryan and the other Pashtun


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 28, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> what?
> 
> Both dudes are Afghans. Apparently this type is more common in the mountains





heightface said:


> Different ethnic groups. It doesn’t matter at all but ones indo aryan and the other Pashtun


i'm stopping this right here

plz keep ur indian sub discussion out of my thread


----------



## chadriguez (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> i caught one of them glance at my shoes and thought she might but then she had me stand next to the mark and told me I passed


how tall are you with and without lifts


----------



## subhuman incel (Oct 28, 2022)

why didnt u have a foursome with them? werent they hot enough? or were you too shy to ask?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 28, 2022)

i remember asking if they had a racial preference for guys

one immediately said no asians/indians/or skinny guys. The two others didnt protest her answers.

Then another girl said no blonde guys or short guys or any guy who looks like I can pick them up


i asked about eye color saying that I've heard some girls say they dont like blue eyes cause its feminine, they all looked at me like i was retarded and said no its not at all but that eye color didnt matter




they said theyve used dating apps as a damsal in distress just to get guys to come over to fix stuff for them, their cars or build a desk or whatever. But they admitted any guy that would do that is a guy they wouldnt be into since a gl guy would never agree to something like that.


----------



## jfcage (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I was drunk and pissed and didnt give a shit about optics so I told them my real body count (250)



You should be in the Guiness Book of World Records nigga
Like for real probably you have the highest body count for an autistic male


----------



## Torero (Oct 28, 2022)

how old did u tell them u are?


----------



## fogdart (Oct 28, 2022)

@justgetacutbro read real chad stories lol


----------



## OldRooster (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> All 3 of them started making fun of uncut dicks too, saying they look weird and one girl said she wouldnt suck a uncut dick.


Life Fuel


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> they said theyve used dating apps as a damsal in distress just to get guys to come over to fix stuff for them, their cars or build a desk or whatever. But they admitted any guy that would do that is a guy they wouldnt be into since a gl guy would never agree to something like that.


Brutal


----------



## Makeyousit (Oct 28, 2022)

lol op the retard trynna make his defected cut dick feel better


----------



## MediterraneanApollo (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> *All 3 of them started making fun of uncut dicks too, saying they look weird and one girl said she wouldnt suck a uncut dick. So yeah theres that, vapid whores making fun of guys who havent been mutilated .*


Jfl the actual state of the (((United States)))
What a utterly wasted shithole, at this point I would not even care if you have 100 % North-Western European ancestry @Amnesia , the new world is full of trash and needs to be handled on minecraft 

What a worthless society you are, how can anyone take you even seriously 
Muuh white, muuhh BBC, muuuh chicanos


----------



## Makeyousit (Oct 28, 2022)

just make assumptions on regular girls based on strippers theory


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 28, 2022)

I’ve seen girls talk like that… but then I see pics of guys and they’re barely htn


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 28, 2022)

.


----------



## khvirgin (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Then another girl said no blonde guys


over
@Erik-Jón how do you cope?


----------



## khvirgin (Oct 28, 2022)

Makeyousit said:


> lol op the retard trynna make his defected cut dick feel better


Nah american women like cut dicks, that's 100% true


----------



## Slayer (Oct 28, 2022)

Makeyousit said:


> just make assumptions on regular girls based on strippers theory


lol this

high-tier PSL autism required to extrapolate the life of a generic college whore onto every girl ever


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 28, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> over
> @Erik-Jón how do you cope?


I’m not blonde


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Oct 28, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> I’m not blonde


True you are ginger


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Another guy was ghosted bc he was too big and it hurt


And then we have morons who laugh at me when I say big dicks aren’t ideal.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2022)

n0rth said:


> one man’s cumrag another man’s future wife


The fate of western men.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2022)

RichardSpencel said:


> Tales from the guy who didn’t hit the 6ft mark on the door and got kicked out


They should have a new rule that says you gotta take off your shoes first.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Oct 28, 2022)

another dumbass tale from lift frauder


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> i'm stopping this right here
> 
> plz keep ur indian sub discussion out of my thread


@Shrek2OnDvD @Boldandbeautiful


----------



## TITUS (Oct 28, 2022)

Another great field report and sneak peek into the deranged mind of the modern woman.


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Oct 28, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> @Shrek2OnDvD @Boldandbeautiful


I don’t even hate punjabis. Please stop mentioning us in every thread. Leave us alone


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2022)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> I don’t even hate *punjabis*. Please stop mentioning us in every thread. Leave us alone


You heard the man, no Indian sub discussions here! 👎🏿


----------



## Kamui (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yea what got to me was ho casual they were talking about it in front of me, a total stranger, in such a shameless manner
> 
> they all have had threesomes too, one lost her virginity at 12
> 
> they all looked older than their age. Or maybe I've completely lost perspective. The more 18/19 year old girls I hang around the less young they appear to me. Yet young guys look a lot more youthful and healthy on average than the girls imo


How much older did they look


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yea what got to me was ho casual they were talking about it in front of me, a total stranger, in such a shameless manner
> 
> they all have had threesomes too, one lost her virginity at 12
> 
> they all looked older than their age. Or maybe I've completely lost perspective. The more 18/19 year old girls I hang around the less young they appear to me. Yet young guys look a lot more youthful and healthy on average than the girls imo


Yea foids seem to age rapidly these days its insane. 18 year olds looking 25. Sad world we live in . I wonder though if american bitches just age like shit. I looked at tinder profiles abroad and they were a lot more looking their age, leading me to think that a combination fo lack of exercise, diet full of fast food and processed food, high sun exposure, and the estrogens in the processed food accelerating aging making american foids look much older


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 28, 2022)

Kamui said:


> How much older did they look


Now days 18 year olds, they look like 22-25 tbh.


----------



## Anstrum95 (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## HerpDerpson (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Below is a pic of their door with a pencil mark marking 6' height because they say so many guys height fish on apps they make guys stand next to it. (I passed)


You were bailed by Americans' savage custom of wearing shoes indoors, you would have been exposed in a civilized country.


----------



## justgetacutbro (Oct 28, 2022)

fogdart said:


> @justgetacutbro read real chad stories lol


LOLLLLL I got u gango


----------



## justgetacutbro (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I went over to a girls apt, and her two roomates were there and all three were on bumble comparing their matches and to hear unfiltered women talk amongst themselves. Like the little stuff the ywere nitpicking men over omfg
> 
> and then talking about matching the same guy OMGGG YEA HE'S SO HOT LET'S BOTH INVITE HIM OVER, DO U THINK HE WILL COME? WHAT IF WE BOTH SNAP HIM SEXY PICS
> 
> ...


@fogdart nahh fighting over a tinder Chad is crazy lollll


----------



## Max Frauder (Oct 28, 2022)

3 large stinking dogs in an apartment? Disgusting.


----------



## Lmao (Oct 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> All 3 of them started making fun of uncut dicks too, saying they look weird and one girl said she wouldnt suck a uncut dick. So yeah theres that, vapid whores making fun of guys who havent been mutilated .


Like 99% of girls can't even tell the difference between a cut and uncut dick once its erect, as long as you don't have phimosis. IMO I think most girls think an uncut dick will always look like a phimosis dick even tho it affects like 2% of the population, because thats how it looks soft but I can't really verifiy this.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 28, 2022)

chadriguez said:


> how tall are you with and without lifts



5'9'' to 6'1''










My 4 inch elevator shoe demonstration (Video)


Here is a pair of my 4 inch lift shoes WITH insoles added and a video demonstration of me showing in real time how much height it adds. The lowest point of the shoe to the highest point of the inside insole is 4 inches, the height insole slopes down from heel to toe, then I put in an additional...




looksmax.org







Torero said:


> how old did u tell them u are?




_"I put22 on the dating app and when meet irl say I’m really 24 and I used an old fb login that has my age wrong. I’m 34 in reality. And never get questioned further. In fact I get heavy sus looks from men and women I meet irl and tell them my real age to the point I get accused of lying and asked why I tell ppl I’m 34 when I’m clearly mid 20s


I think I look late 20s"









this girl is 18, begging to hangout but


I just don't know, I genuinely find this body kinda weird is there something wrong with me




looksmax.org




_



Makeyousit said:


> lol op the retard trynna make his defected cut dick feel better



i dont agree with them, i would rather be uncut and feel more sensation, I was just reporting what they said




Makeyousit said:


> just make assumptions on regular girls based on strippers theory



only 1 was a stripper, the others were just college girls (at least thats what they said) I just said all 3 looked like they could be strippers, they were gl




Kamui said:


> How much older did they look



like they just had bad skin, rough looking, dried out, mid 20's I'd say


----------



## Hoso (Oct 28, 2022)

american women are all sluts

I've been in the States for a semester abroad and yesterday hooked up with 2 girls that are cuffed, they're insanely degenerate


----------



## Patient A (Oct 29, 2022)

Patient A said:


> real life at this point is just walking around seeing memes in action from PSL and 4chan /pol
> 
> lmao


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 29, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yea what got to me was ho casual they were talking about it in front of me, a total stranger, in such a shameless manner
> 
> they all have had threesomes too, one lost her virginity at 12
> 
> they all looked older than their age. Or maybe I've completely lost perspective. The more 18/19 year old girls I hang around the less young they appear to me. Yet young guys look a lot more youthful and healthy on average than the girls imo


brutal booze pill


----------



## 6foot3Mediterranean (Nov 1, 2022)

that was hilarious 
both are someone's future wife, their degenerate past will haunt them forever leading to either her simp husband accepting a threesome with GigaChad or divorce

once degenerate forever degenerate


----------



## tallnegga (Nov 1, 2022)

Where you live at? Send them my dick pics please


----------



## StrangerDanger (Nov 1, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> one started flirting a bit after she had a few drinks, caugght her looking and smiling at me, she was the one with 40 body count. She touched my arm once in a convo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im curious as fuck how you look like that with that haircut


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 1, 2022)

great thread giving an insight into female nature and what they like/dislike

we need more threads like this tbh


----------



## Cali Yuga (Nov 1, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I went over to a girls apt, and her two roomates were there and all three were on bumble comparing their matches and to hear unfiltered women talk amongst themselves. Like the little stuff the ywere nitpicking men over omfg
> 
> and then talking about matching the same guy OMGGG YEA HE'S SO HOT LET'S BOTH INVITE HIM OVER, DO U THINK HE WILL COME? WHAT IF WE BOTH SNAP HIM SEXY PICS
> 
> ...


listening to women talk amongst themselves when they trust you or dont think anyone is listening is the biggest blackpill of all


----------



## Cali Yuga (Nov 1, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yea what got to me was ho casual they were talking about it in front of me, a total stranger, in such a shameless manner
> 
> they all have had threesomes too, one lost her virginity at 12
> 
> they all looked older than their age. Or maybe I've completely lost perspective. The more 18/19 year old girls I hang around the less young they appear to me. Yet young guys look a lot more youthful and healthy on average than the girls imo


its wild how BEAT even teenage girls look now

they are decaying at every level


----------



## tallnegga (Nov 1, 2022)

Tbh wish I was there so I could height mog you and leave


----------



## Manletmachine (Nov 1, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I went over to a girls apt, and her two roomates were there and all three were on bumble comparing their matches and to hear unfiltered women talk amongst themselves. Like the little stuff the ywere nitpicking men over omfg
> 
> and then talking about matching the same guy OMGGG YEA HE'S SO HOT LET'S BOTH INVITE HIM OVER, DO U THINK HE WILL COME? WHAT IF WE BOTH SNAP HIM SEXY PICS
> 
> ...


250? Jfc


----------



## Teknomancer (Nov 10, 2022)

hamburger said:


> Unironically these are your *average *western women and its only getting worse with each generation
> The shit I overhear in class is identical to this, 18 year old middle-upper class white zoomer girls bragging about getting fucked raw by separate guys each week, discussing how good they are at giving head, saying that they'd rather kill themselves than sleep with average - below average guys
> And the worst part is that theyre so blissfully unaware that they'll openly blurt this stuff out in public, literally no shame at all


This is so brutal ... man ... sad reality, cold world.


----------

